# All Those Who Applied For Paying Cadet Seats In AMC



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

did anyone get a call letter or something?


----------



## Ahmed.B (Dec 10, 2015)

did you get call for paying cadet?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahmed.B said:


> did you get call for paying cadet?


not yet! u?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a friend, basically a senior who is waiting for PC seat admission, any idea when they might announce it. The process of AMC PC seats is too damn slow. He has basically asked someone to vouch for him in the directorate in GHQ but they are not telling him the real picture. Could you guys share your NET scores? He has 129. He is waiting for his seat because it will be cheaper for him as compared to studying in privates.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> I have a friend, basically a senior who is waiting for PC seat admission, any idea when they might announce it. The process of AMC PC seats is too damn slow. He has basically asked someone to vouch for him in the directorate in GHQ but they are not telling him the real picture. Could you guys share your NET scores? He has 129. He is waiting for his seat because it will be cheaper for him as compared to studying in privates.


i called the person incharge of all this in the ghq he said they are still doing there stuff nd are gradually dispatching letters to the pcs one by one and the process will be completed within two weeks nd it can even reach the start of jan...... so we gotta keep calm! 
as far as u asked for the net marks i got 160 but its over now.


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

Nooooo he said by the end of this week to my dad :I


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hot.raisins said:


> Nooooo he said by the end of this week to my dad :I


hope so!


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> hot.raisins said:
> 
> 
> > Nooooo he said by the end of this week to my dad :I
> ...


Do you guys have any idea of what the scenario will be for PCs next year when AMC will no longer be with NUST?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Do you guys have any idea of what the scenario will be for PCs next year when AMC will no longer be with NUST?


it is not defined yet....however there would be no girls in amc from next year thats for sure and for boys one of the categories would be mcs ofcourse!


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

According to what i know amc will remain the same with the same three kinds of cadets mcs, pcs and nustians who would then be called kids on open merit, all selected through the NUMS test. Similarly all A class CMHs around Pakistan would get medical colleges associated with them like multan kharian ..and they would be under NUMS.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> ThePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys have any idea of what the scenario will be for PCs next year when AMC will no longer be with NUST?
> ...


You girls should protest about the discrimination.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> You girls should protest about the discrimination.


it might not be a discrimination!they must have taken the descision in a calculated manner.As far as the protest is concerned then the girls who gotta apply from next year should think about it 😞.Girls this year have been lucky!


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

got a call yesterday asked my willingness and whether i have taken admission else where or not did not receive letter yet


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> got a call yesterday asked my willingness and whether i have taken admission else where or not did not receive letter yet


so the process is in progress! but m worried about the studies!how r we gonna be in pace with those who have been attending the classes since atleast a week!


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

i have heard the there is not much study until all the students have arrived


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> i have heard the there is not much study until all the students have arrived


i heard the same ....hope that its gonna be true!


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

yeap


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

what was ur aggregate? mine was 79.595 but they didn't call.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

umar53 said:


> what was ur aggregate? mine was 79.595 but they didn't call.


mine was 85 nd they did call me but they said i gotta w8 for another letter in order to report to the clg.Their process is damn slow.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

as far as i know they dont necessarily send a letter u gotta take it from the ghq gate they call the directorate and if you have some letter they send it to the reception so dont wait


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> as far as i know they dont necessarily send a letter u gotta take it from the ghq gate they call the directorate and if you have some letter they send it to the reception so dont wait


yep!they called to tell this! Thanks


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

oh so youve joined


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> oh so youve joined


i am gonna report next week nd gonna join after the winter vacations!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i wanted to ask about winter vacations...r there gonna b any? 
whats gonna b the duration nd will it be same for all or depends on what year ur in?


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Any idea of what the last year closing merit for bds was on pc seat(army retired)?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

winter vacations are of 1 week usually last week of dec

- - - Updated - - -



umar53 said:


> Any idea of what the last year closing merit for bds was on pc seat(army retired)?


the merit is pretty high this year mostly serving are preferred so its tough to get in on retired seats but be positive you might get a call in jan as some ppl dont join


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> winter vacations are of 1 week usually last week of dec
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


thanks shane!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

so you would be joinin after vacations? as a hostelite?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

ohk good


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> ohk good


r u a student there currently?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

yup final year


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey so I'm going to get the documents submitted tomorrow. Everyone from 1st year is currently on holidays ?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you have to submit the docs on the same day they ask admin isnt on leave except the official holidays


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

joining on 4th January reported on 23rd completed the documentation and the asked to join on 4th January at 7:45....was given fatima company any idea hows it?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> joining on 4th January reported on 23rd completed the documentation and the asked to join on 4th January at 7:45....was given fatima company any idea hows it?


fatima is gud!


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

In which company are you?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

hostel might not be a great experience would be pretty much synonymous with central jail lol


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

I am a day scholar not hostelite just wanted to know how is fatima company


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

oh thats cool really  its prety good you wont have much to do with company apart from maybe during sports week if you participate so just chill


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks :joy::joy:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

no need to attend those drills and fall ins when you join since they cant do anything with outlivers!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> no need to attend those drills and fall ins when you join since they cant do anything with outlivers!


i thought it was compulsory!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

ya its compulsory for hostelites coz of attendance and stuff  but its ok no worries


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> joining on 4th January reported on 23rd completed the documentation and the asked to join on 4th January at 7:45....was given fatima company any idea hows it?


could u plz tell me what was ur tution fee that u had to pay i mean without hostel?


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

I only paid admission charges it was round about 18k they said tution fee which is about 40k would be paid by us once we join the college from 4th january this fee is of 4 months we have to pay fee after every four months


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> I only paid admission charges it was round about 18k they said tution fee which is about 40k would be paid by us once we join the college from 4th january this fee is of 4 months we have to pay fee after every four months


40k for 4 months?


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

Yup 1 lac 80k approx for 1 year


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hammer said:


> Yup 1 lac 80k approx for 1 year


i got in fatima coy....see u there hammer


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

See u soon :relaxed:


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2015)

Natelie said:


> hammer said:
> 
> 
> > Yup 1 lac 80k approx for 1 year
> ...


I am day scholar .


----------

